# How much should I sell my D60 for?



## Michiyo-Fir (May 13, 2010)

6730 actuations, D60 with box, extra battery(Nikon, not 3rd party) and 8 gb class 4 sandisk memory.  There's a small scratch on the LCD but it's not even noticeable.

The scratch is the right hand side white dots.






How much should I ask for it?


----------



## flea77 (May 13, 2010)

I would go look at completed auctions on ebay to get an idea of the current market value and price it accordingly.

Allan


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2010)

*How much should I sell my D60 for?*

As much as you can get!

Don't forget asking price is not always the same as selling price.

Nikon didn't sell the D60 as a body only deal.

That makes it a little difficult to decide on the pricing a body only sale.

Looking at completed auctions on eBay is one way, as is looking at the used pricing on Amazon.com, and the asking price on photography forums.

I sold a D60 recently, right here on TPF. It is useful to look at the Buy/Sell forum section routinely so you always have a feel for used gear prices.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/buy-sell/196690-fs-nikon-d60-w-free-grip.html


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (May 14, 2010)

Thanks a lot.  I could also sell is as a D60 body + 18-105mm VR lens combo.  The lens I got from the D90 but I never use it.

I'll check out the prices and see what I can do


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2010)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Thanks a lot. I could also sell is as a D60 body + 18-105mm VR lens combo. The lens I got from the D90 but I never use it.
> 
> I'll check out the prices and see what I can do


A lot of buyers interested in the D60 price range won't have any glass, so the lens may well help it sell.


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2010)

KmH said:


> Michiyo-Fir said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. I could also sell is as a D60 body + 18-105mm VR lens combo. The lens I got from the D90 but I never use it.
> ...


 
+1


----------

